# New Here and Adopting a Rescue



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I am new here and wanted to say hello. Next Friday the Day after Thanksgiving our Family will be expanding. We are adopting a Beautiful Golden Boy from Gulf South Golden Rescue. We are not sure he is 100% Golden but he defintely has the personality so its not really an issue. I have always wanted a Golden but knew I needed to wait until we had more time. I also wanted to get a rescue because there really are SO many pluses to an adult over a puppy. Our New Buddy is 18 months old and from everything I have heard a complete joy and very smart. He was rescued from a pound and they have no info on him. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on transitioning him into our home. We have 2 cats ( indoors only) and I have a 3 Year old son. I was also wondering if we should rename him. The rescue suggested we do so because with a new start a new name. I know he has only had his current name for a few weeks but I am not sure. His Picture is below. We cannot wait to go get him!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum. :wave:

Looking at his picture, he sure looks all golden to me.... He's really a nice looking dog.

We got Samson last Thanksgiving, and just recently (last Saturday night) we also adopted a rescue..... Long story there, but if you look at some of the threads about Cosmo (or CosMoses), you can see how great he's worked out for us... Cosmo is also 18 months old...

As far as renaming him....we had been talking about renaming Cosmo to Moses, and everyone (our family and most of the forum) was even calling him CosMoses for a while....but lately, I noticed that I've been calling him Cosmo more and more, mostly because he answers best to it. It was suggested that with a new home, give him a new name. But I've been thinking recently that maybe that goes the other way too.....all the other changes he's going through, why also make him go through a name change? Though, if yours has only had his name a couple weeks, that probably doesn't apply like it did for Cosmo.

As far as cats go, I think that's just something the dog and cats adjust too. They either learn how to keep their distance, learn to put up with, or learn to enjoy each other. Of our two cats, one loves our dogs (even Cosmo who's only been here a week) and the other just keeps away from them.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, welcome and thanks for rescuing! He's a beautiful dog and I agree with Rick he sure looks all golden. 

As for transitioning, you'll just need to watch his actions and body language. When we rescued Jenna in 2005, I spent a lot of time on the floor with her which seemed to help the bonding. She loves being brushed, so that was our one-on-one time while she learned to trust me. 

Name changes aren't really a problem. He'll learn his new name quickly. We changed Jenna's from something completely different, and she was answering to it within a week.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome, and congratulations! I agree with Rick; your new dog sure looks like a Golden to me. And as for the name question, I agree with Rick as well. If he's responding to the name, it might be easier to stick with it. Of course, you'll probably end up with several nicknames anyway.

For example, my Dottie answers equally well to "Bugg," and Barrington does likewise to "Scoob."

When you bring your new friend home, it's important to present him with a solid routine. Even though he's an adult, he may be new to being indoors. I'd treat him like a puppy for the first week or two; that is, lots of opportunities for him to do his business outdoors, and lots of praise when he does. Straight outside after each meal, etc. I'd also use a crate to help him adjust and have his own space. There are lots of threads on here about crate training.

Good luck. Please keep us posted. We'll want to see photos---and even videos!---as soon as possible!

-Jeff


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

If he has been in foster care since his rescue, which it sounds like--be sure to talk to the foster about him. 

Your miles ahead of the game with a dog that has been fostered with a family and not right out of the pound. 

If you are unsure about him and cats--I would leave his leash on until you find out--few hours should do it. I know there are goldens who are not safe with cats--I personally have not seen one. As I typed that I looked behind me and my very WET golden was digging in the cat box--eww! Cat litter stuck to her nose! 

The purpose of leaving the dog on the leash for awhile is so that if there is a problem it will be much easier for you to handle. Typically--the cats will teach the dog who rules. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Your new buddy looks Golden to me, too, and a handsome boy he is. He's young so he's pliable. A crate will allow him his comfort zone while he gets to know his new environment and routine and family. As to his name, "Buddy" will respond to whatever you habitually in conjunction with commands and treats. I didn't have the heart to change Bentley's after he lost his families but he was three, so he definitely knew his name by then. It really will be a Thanksgiving for you and your family!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The article I was just reading had lots of good advice. First, they pointed out that even if he looks calm he might still be stressed while trying to adapt to your new home. He'll need time to settle in and adjust. Some signs of stress include pacing, overactive behavior, barking, and hiding. They suggested trying to maintain a low activity level in the household for the few few weeks (I know, I know. It's the holidays!)


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your stay. The people are GREAT here.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pup and welcome to the site!

Everyone here has good information. We have two rescues, Tabitha and Magic (who was officially adopted today!). With the cats, make sure they have a place they can get away from the dog. I would also give the dog a place he can be away from your child (kennel or crate). Children need to know how to respect the dog and give it it's space. Young dogs can also be very energetic so watch that it doesn't get too out of hand and hurt someone. A child is easily knocked down.

A crate or kennel is handy to have till you know about how well he acts in the house, potty training, chewing etc. Take him out often to potty to make sure how he does.

It might take a rescue a bit of time to get adjusted, you never know what their life has been like. Keep him on a routine and give him lots of love! He looks golden to me!!!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum it looks like you have a golden retriever to me. Thanks for getting a rescue, there are so many out there needing and looking for loving home and good pack leader!
You'll enjoy your time here, good folks and great advice!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Any updates on Buddy's 1st day home? He sure is handsome!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Any updates on Buddy's 1st day home? He sure is handsome!


I was wondering the same thing......I'd love to hear an update....


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

He is HOME! We had to wait until Yesterday to get him because we were all sick with a stomach Flu so his Foster Parents brought him halfway. We have renamed him Buzz and we are thrilled with our new addition. I have absoulutely no idea how this wonderful creature ended up in a pound and I am so greatful to Gulf South Rescue for helping him out and finding a home for him. He still has not meet Cody and Frodo ( My 2 Cats) but they are going to meet today. He is SO well behaved and has completely stolen our hearts. My husband who has never been a dog person cannot believe how great he is. I will be posting pictures tonight!


----------

